# Hauptschalter / Sicherheit



## E-Marco (2 August 2006)

Hi zusammen,

unsere alten Schaltschränke (ca. Bj 1993) haben alle Hauptschalter die an der Tür befestigt sind, man bekommt die Schaltschränke nur im abgeschalteten Zustand auf.

Bei einer neuen Anlage die wir dieses Jahr bekommen haben, ist der Hauptschalter an der Seite des Schaltschrankes angebracht und man kann die Türen jederzeit öffnen.

Nun meine Frage...welche Bedingungen müssen erfüllt sein damit man den Hauptschalter an die Seite des Schaltschrankes legen kann? Ist es der Fall wenn alle stromführenden Teile Berührungssicher sind?

Würden nämlich gern den ein oder anderen Schaltschrank umrüsten,
ist ja auch unpraktisch, wenn die SPS im Schaltschrank hängt. Jedes mal wenn man sich in die SPS einhängen will, muss die Maschine erst komplett abgeschaltet werden.

Wäre dankbar über eine Antwort.

MfG

E-Marco


----------



## Werner54 (2 August 2006)

*Steuerungen vernetzen*

Hallo,
mal eben alle Steuerungen miteinander vernetzen wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, es gibt da tolle Bussysteme, sogar von Siemens.


----------



## Stromtom (2 August 2006)

Hallo,

In der DIN VDE 0113 Teil1 Kapitel6/ 6.2 / Unterpunkt 6.2.2 (behandelt das Thema Schutz gegen elektrischen Schlag; gegen direktes Berühren; Schutz durch Gehäuse (Umhüllungen)) steht folgendes, ich zittiere:
<Aktive Teile müssen sich innerhalb von Gehäusen befinden, die den entsprechenden Anforderungen genügen und die Schutz gegen direktes Berühren von wenigstens IP2X oder IPXXB bieten.
Wo die oberen Abdeckungen von  Gehäusen leicht zugänglich sind, muß der Schutzgrad gegen direktes Berühren durch die oberen Abdeckungen mindestens IP4X oder IPXXD sein.
:!: Jetzt kommts:
Das Öffnen eines Gehäuses (d.h. Öffnen von Türen, Entfernen von Deckeln, Abdeckungen und ähnlichem) darf nur möglich sein, wenn eine der folgenden Bedingungen erfüllt ist:
a) Verwendung eines Schlüssels oder Werkzeuges für den Zugang von Elektrofachkräften oder elektrotechnisch unterwiesenen Personen. Für abgeschlossene elektrische Betriebsstätten können besondere Anforderungen gültig sein.
Aktive Teile auf der Innenseite von Türen müssen gegen direktes Berühren mit mindestens dem Schutzgrad IP1X oder IPXX geschützt sein. Jedoch müssen aktive Teile gegen direktes Berühren mit mindestens dem Schutzgrad IP2X oder IPXXB geschützt sein, wenn sie beim Zurückstellen oder Einstellen von hierfür vorgesehenen Geräten möglicherweise berührt werden können, währed die Ausrüstung noch eingeschaltet ist.
b)Abschaltung aktiver Teile innerhalb des Gehäuses, bevor das Gehäuse geöffnet werden kann (Das ist die Geschichte mit den Hauptschaltern mit Türverrieglung)
Es ist zulässig, daß durch eine Spezialeinrichtung oder ein Werkzeug, nach Vorgabe des Lieferanten, Elektrofachkräfte die Verrieglung aufheben können, vorausgesetzt, daß :
 - es jederzeit möglich ist, den Trennschalter zu öffnen, währen die Verrieglung aufgehoben ist;
-beim Schließen der Tür die verrieglung automatisch wieder wirksam wird.
Wo mehr als eine Türe den Zugang zu aktiven Teilen ermöglicht, muß diese Forderung sinngemäß angewendet werden.
Alle Teile, die nach dem Ausschalten der Trenneinrichtung unter Spannung bleiben, müssen gegen direktes Berühren mit mindestens dem Schutzgrad IP2X oder IPXXB geschützt sein. Solche Teile müssen mit einem Warnschild gekennzeichnet sein.
:!: :!: 
c)Das Öffnen ohne die Verwendung eines Schlüssels oder Werkzeugs und ohne Abschalten der aktiven Teile darf nur möglich sein, wenn alle aktiven Teile  mindesten nach dem Schutzgrad IP2X oder IPXXB (siehe IEC 60529) gegen direktes Berühren geschützt sind. Wo Abdeckungen diesen Schutz bieten, dürfen sie entweder nur mit einem Werkzeug entfernt werden können, oder alle durch sie geschützten aktiven Teile müssen automatisch abgeschaltet werden, wenn die Abdeckung entfernt wird.>

Ich hoffe es hilft Dir weiter 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Suschi-S7 (3 August 2006)

also bei unseren Schaltschränken ist das ziemlich willkürlich gemacht. Die meisten können wir unter Spannung öffnen ohne Freizuschalten mit dem Hauptschalter (aber mit Schaltschrankkreuz) egal welche Teile drinne sind / Spannung. Haben nur bei Maschinen diese Vorrichtung mit den Hauptschaltern  wenn ein unbeabsichtigter Anlauf vermieden werden muss.


----------



## dresel (4 August 2006)

Hallo E-Marco,

bist du eigentlich sicher das sich die alten Schränke alle nicht öffnen lassen? Bei einem Großteil der Hauptschalter gibt es die Möglichkeit die Verriegelung mit einem Schraubendreher oder anderem Werkzeug zu öffnen und so die Tür trotz eingeschaltenem Hauptschalter zu öffnen. Das gab es auch 1993 schon, wir haben auch etliche Schränke aus dieser Zeit die verriegelt sind, sich aber mit Werkzeug trotzdem öffnen lassen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------

